
JavaScript will be the first class language for GNOME application development - cpeterso
http://treitter.livejournal.com/14871.html
======
shadowmint
I think it's fair to say that developing gnome applications at the moment is
something of a nightmare, and anything they can do to woo the developer
community is a good thing.

Using javascript as a scripting language seems to be pretty popular these
days, so I can't really say I'm surprised at the choice. A proper C code base
with easy to use javascript wrappers would make writing apps in GTK using
gnome libraries a lot easier.

Just one other comment:

> JavaScript is increasingly being seen as a first class desktop programming
> language -- it us being used in Windows 8, mobile platforms, and for local
> web applications.

No it's not. Ffs, that's the magical unicorns and rainbows future microsoft is
betting on, and no one is buying it at the moment. Those RT apps are _crap_.

We have yet to see if javascript can be a compelling desktop story.

Just be honest: We want developers and we're hoping like hell that people will
write JS apps for Windows 8 and we'll get a synergy bonus from that and the
same people will write gnome apps as it becomes the defacto standard.

------
logn
This is a great story. I think javascript is very likely the future of app
development. At the least, JS is the new Assembly with other languages
compiling to it. It will be nice to maybe have the dream of write once run
anywhere come true for app development. Swing got close but for any number of
reasons failed.

Side note: I am disappointed to not see this make front page. It's one of the
better stories today. There definitely needs to be some HN algorithm tweaking
here. Rest assured, if Gnome sent out an email urging people to upvote this,
it would be on page 1. That's why we see so many mediocre low-content company
blog posts in our news.

